# Hard Drive Recommendations for a Bolt



## mehndi1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Are there any reasonably priced hard drive upgrades for a Bolt? I put a 3 TB drive into mine that has failed. What are the best replacements right now? I don't mind an external as long as I don't need a computer to install it.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

List of drives that don't boot under TE4 21.x on Bolt

-KP


----------



## Francorossobianco (Aug 23, 2018)

mehndi1 said:


> Are there any reasonably priced hard drive upgrades for a Bolt? I put a 3 TB drive into mine that has failed. What are the best replacements right now? I don't mind an external as long as I don't need a computer to install it.


Did you ever get an answer? I need to buy a HDD for my Bolt also. Looking for 6TB. Already downgraded the TE and used MFS to format a drive, so I know what to do once I get one, I just need to buy a drive that will work.......


----------



## multiple (Aug 26, 2007)

Francorossobianco said:


> Did you ever get an answer? I need to buy a HDD for my Bolt also. Looking for 6TB. Already downgraded the TE and used MFS to format a drive, so I know what to do once I get one, I just need to buy a drive that will work.......


I assume by downgrade you mean TE3 (some consider TE4 a downgrade), then pretty much any drive works.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

multiple said:


> I assume by downgrade you mean TE3 (some consider TE4 a downgrade), then pretty much any drive works.


Not always true, more drives will work with TE3 but not ALL, there are still some SMR drives that won't work.


----------



## multiple (Aug 26, 2007)

tommage1 said:


> Not always true, more drives will work with TE3 but not ALL, there are still some SMR drives that won't work.


I think even most SMR drives work, they are just not a good choice because they can fail quickly under 24/7 use. So, they are not good for DVR use. That could be said for many drives, but they will likely work for a while.

One of my Bolts is using a 5TB 2.5" SMR drive, and it has been going strong for over 1.5 years.

I should have clarified my prior comment, that any drive may work, but some drives are better than others. Drives intended for DVR (WD purple) or server use are usually good candidates for a TiVo. I think drives last anywhere from a half year (non-DVR rated) to about 6-7 years (server/DVR rated), but most of the best drives still only warrantee the drive for 5 years. I've had some of my TiVo drives last 10 years (old IDE drives) and is luck of the draw.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

multiple said:


> I think even most SMR drives work, they are just not a good choice because they can fail quickly under 24/7 use. So, they are not good for DVR use. That could be said for many drives, but they will likely work for a while.
> 
> One of my Bolts is using a 5TB 2.5" SMR drive, and it has been going strong for over 1.5 years.


I can't really say, as I have not tested al SMR drives. That 5TB you are talking about seems to work with any Tivo, even TE4 (I know they are being used in Edge). However I'm pretty sure the WD EFAX reds do not work with any Tivos, including those on TE3. Also I have a 2.5 4TB Seagate, it did not work for me on a TE3 Roamio or Bolt (yes, I tried a 2.5 in a Roamio, just for fun.) Firmware 3, same model worked for someone else but firmware 1. A good rule of thumb is avoid SMR drives for 24/7 AV usage since it is hit or miss whether they work at all, and if they do may not last as long as you say. Just stick with CMR (though not easy if determined to use a 2.5 in a Bolt or Edge, those 2 Toshibas, WD 1TB red and some smaller capacity drives.)


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

mehndi1 said:


> Are there any reasonably priced hard drive upgrades for a Bolt? I put a 3 TB drive into mine that has failed. What are the best replacements right now? I don't mind an external as long as I don't need a computer to install it.


Depends if you are running TE3/Classic, or TE4/Hydra. Because you mention you don't want to use a computer. Under 3TB TE3 or TE4 will format itself. Over 3TB TE4 will format full capacity, TE3 will not (so would need to use computer to run MFSR or MFST to get full capacity). If you want to stick with a 2.5 drive, there are a few choices, if you want to use a 3.5" in an external enclosure a load of choices. And depends if running TE3 or TE4 (personally I would want a drive that works with TE3 AND TE4, even if you prefer TE3 good to have the option to change to TE4 if needed)


----------



## dmayland78 (Oct 18, 2004)

tommage1 said:


> Depends if you are running TE3/Classic, or TE4/Hydra. Because you mention you don't want to use a computer. Under 3TB TE3 or TE4 will format itself. Over 3TB TE4 will format full capacity, TE3 will not (so would need to use computer to run MFSR or MFST to get full capacity). If you want to stick with a 2.5 drive, there are a few choices, if you want to use a 3.5" in an external enclosure a load of choices. And depends if running TE3 or TE4 (personally I would want a drive that works with TE3 AND TE4, even if you prefer TE3 good to have the option to change to TE4 if needed)


Do you have any specific suggestions for reasonably priced reliable drives that work with TE3 and TE4 currently available?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

List of drives that don't boot under TE4 21.x on Bolt

-KP


----------



## dmayland78 (Oct 18, 2004)

kpeters59 said:


> List of drives that don't boot under TE4 21.x on Bolt
> 
> -KP


Thank you for the above link, it is definitely a helpful thread. However, I was hoping that someone would have a suggestion for a currently available 2.5"drive that definitely works with TE3 and TE4. The Toshiba drive referenced frequently in past posts is either sold out or significantly overpriced as it appears to be discontinued.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

dmayland78 said:


> Thank you for the above link, it is definitely a helpful thread. However, I was hoping that someone would have a suggestion for a currently available 2.5"drive that definitely works with TE3 and TE4. The Toshiba drive referenced frequently in past posts is either sold out or significantly overpriced as it appears to be discontinued.


As far as I know there are no CURRENT model 2.5" CMR drives over 1TB. The largest current model CMR 2.5" drive I know of specifically is the 1TB WD Red (there may be other 1TB but I don't know specific models). And yes, seems the 2TB Toshiba 2.5 MQ03ABB200 is sold out, at least at Amazon.

*WD10JFCX*

3.5" in an external, if you go that way lots of choices, if you want to try it I will give you specifics, or basically any Seagate Skyhawk or WD purple will work. You just want a CMR drive, not SMR if you want to work with either OS. Very few CMR choices with 2.5 (especially current models), a lot of 3.5 choices but still have to be specific with models. 3.5" in external thread, also works with TE3.

TE4 Bolt upgrade with external drive


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I just ordered a 2TB Toshiba 2.5 MQ03ABB200 from Amazon. It's a renewed one but it's supposed to have a 3 year warranty from Toshiba.
Hopefully it ends up being ok. The 3.5" 4TB renewed Seagate drives I got from GoHardDrive Last year for my unRAIDs have been working great. So hopefully this Toshiba will be fine in my Bolt. For $58.50 it seemed like a decent deal. Otherwise I would have gone with a new WD AV drive for $44.50. But that was 1TB which really isn't enough.

I need to remove the 1TB drive from my Bolt on FiOS since that was the drive that was originally in my PS4 Pro. And I'll need to reinstall it before I can trade the PS4 Pro in. And since I need to remove it I figured I might as well get a larger size drive too.

I just hope I don't have issues repairing the Cable Card. A couple of weeks ago I noticed that the local FiOS store was shut down. usually I just order a new one and return th eold one to the store. SInce that avoids the chance of a CSR screwing up things with the card. Like has happened to me a few times in the past.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

aaronwt said:


> I just ordered a 2TB Toshiba 2.5 MQ03ABB200 from Amazon. It's a renewed one but it's supposed to have a 3 year warranty from Toshiba.
> Hopefully it ends up being ok. The 3.5" 4TB renewed Seagate drives I got from GoHardDrive Last year for my unRAIDs have been working great. So hopefully this Toshiba will be fine in my Bolt. For $58.50 it seemed like a decent deal. Otherwise I would have gone with a new WD AV drive for $44.50. But that was 1TB which really isn't enough.
> 
> I need to remove the 1TB drive from my Bolt on FiOS since that was the drive that was originally in my PS4 Pro. And I'll need to reinstall it before I can trade the PS4 Pro in. And since I need to remove it I figured I might as well get a larger size drive too.
> ...


If you are using MFSTools, then the cableCARD pairings would be preserved.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jmbach said:


> If you are using MFSTools, then the cableCARD pairings would be preserved.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


I would only use msfr on it. I don't plan on copying the drive.
or is there windows version for MFSTools? And can it be used over USB now?

It's been many years since I used it. I think I last used it with a Premiere or Series 3.
But if I can use it in Windows and with the drives attached over USB, copying the drive would be an easier route than dealing with re-pairing a cable card.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

aaronwt said:


> I would only use msfr on it. I don't plan on copying the drive.
> or is there windows version for MFSTools? And can it be used over USB now?
> 
> It's been many years since I used it. I think I last used it with a Premiere or Series 3.
> But if I can use it in Windows and with the drives attached over USB, copying the drive would be an easier route than dealing with re-pairing a cable card.


No windows version of MFSTools. You can run it through a virtual machine inside windows.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jmbach said:


> No windows version of MFSTools. You can run it through a virtual machine inside windows.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


And does it also work over a USB 3.0 connection?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

aaronwt said:


> And does it also work over a USB 3.0 connection?


Usually.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## multiple (Aug 26, 2007)

I have 4 or 5 of the 4TB 2.5" WD drives (the 4TB version of the 3TB drive TiVo used) that work under TE3, but not TE4. I think it is the largest 2.5" CMR drive available. I only had a chance to install 3 of them (although I don't know which have been used and which have not). I can sell them on the cheap if you want 4TB and want to stick with TE3.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

multiple said:


> I have 4 or 5 of the 4TB 2.5" WD drives (the 4TB version of the 3TB drive TiVo used) that work under TE3, but not TE4. I think it is the largest 2.5" CMR drive available. I only had a chance to install 3 of them (although I don't know which have been used and which have not). I can sell them on the cheap if you want 4TB and want to stick with TE3.


I am not sure that 4TB is CMR. According to an "expert" I asked the largest 2.5" CMR platter is 750GB. The 3TB 2.5 Toshiba uses 4 750GB platters and is CMR. I think the 4TB you mention uses 5 800GB platters. If the person I asked is correct (about 750GB being the max) it would have to be SMR. They also mentioned to me the largest 2.5" CMR drive using the 750GB platters is the 3TB Toshiba. Which would explain (at least to me), why the 4TB does not work with TE4.

Quote:

"To answer your question, the 3TB Toshiba MQ03ABB300 (and MQ03UBB300 variation with USB only) appears to be using the densest CMR 2.5" platters, at 750GB each."

Also, if this is the 4TB

"*800GB/platter Section* (all drives under here use platters that can hold 800GB of data apiece.)

*Blue* (5400RPM, 128MB cache, SATA-600 interface, Advanced Format, Shingled Magnetic Recording, 15mm z-height)

WD40NPZZ-xxPDPTx 4TB (5/10)"


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I ended up using one of my old unRAID setups from 2011/2012 to copy the 1TB drive in my Bolt(from a PS4 Pro) to the 2TB Toshiba. And I used the method to boot from a USB drive. I could not get it to work from a 2013 Dell so I ended up using that old unRAID system. And with that it worked well. Although it did take around eight hours to copy the drive. But all the info was there and the cable card pairing was still intact.

It's been a couple of weeks now and so far that 2TB Toshiba has been working fine. These last few days I've given it a big workout since it's been recording 24/7 from all four tuners with election coverage. Although typically that Bolt is recording twenty hours each day. But not using four tuners that entire time.


----------

